# Thanks



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Now I guess I will have to get busy and turn something worth taking pictures of.:smile: 


Thanks again Mont


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Yes, Thanks!! This is going to be fun!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Add mine, Mont...this board has been up about an hour or so and already 200 hits and 50 or so posts and replies....Think somebody hit a nerve here...

WOODWORKING SUPPLIERS...might just be a nice spot for a little advertising..I'd sure as heck give preference to same...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

HMMMMM....good idea on the advertising big Mr. Tortuga. I may have to send some emails to some old contacts.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks like this board is going to take off already. Good move, thanks.


----------

